# California grape juice



## bobtruetken (Jul 10, 2014)

Our wine club and another in St. Louis are talking about going together to get grapes and/or juice from California. There is a company in Ontario called Vinemountestates.com that sells California grape juice in 6 gallon buckets. They have quite a list of red and white varietals. The price is really good. For a 6 gallon bucket, the price is $38 for reds and $37 for whites. This is without the shipping cost. Obviously the more we get on a truck, the less the shipping will be.

They say they cold macerate the reds for three days to extract as much color as possible.

My question is does anyone have any experience with Vinemountestates and was it good or bad. Was the reds light in color or was it what you expected?

We did use a different company several years ago and the reds were very light in color and when the juice arrived, it was starting to ferment already.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jul 10, 2014)

We have gotten juice from them here in the Madison Wi area this last fall from Cali and Italy and again this spring from Chile. I have been pleased with it. The price gets good really good at about 5 pallets. Great for a club like I belong to. Timely with delivery. I personally did not have fermentation issues but a few did but they waited several days and one waited over a week after delivery to add yeast.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 11, 2014)

I buy Regina brand but get the buckets from a local distributer. They are a great price and high quality. Just another option for you. You can contact Regina directly to see if there is a local distributer and to compare prices.


----------



## bobtruetken (Jul 12, 2014)

djrockinsteve said:


> I buy Regina brand but get the buckets from a local distributer. They are a great price and high quality. Just another option for you. You can contact Regina directly to see if there is a local distributer and to compare prices.



Do you have any contact info on them?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is their site. Ask them for local distributors. You can also search Regina Wine Juice in your area. 

http://www.reginagrapejuice.com


----------



## homer (Jul 15, 2014)

Bob, sign me up for some. bk


----------



## bobtruetken (Jul 16, 2014)

homer said:


> Bob, sign me up for some. bk


Will do, Bill.

Are you going to fly up again this time?


----------



## homer (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe yes maybe no, did you say when they will arrive? bk


----------



## dburling (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of a supplier in Atlanta for grapes or juice buckets?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

